# The Secret of Atlantis (the Sword and Science Anime T.V. Show)



## Sir Elton (Feb 18, 2007)

*EPISODE ONE

Fast Times at a Tokyo Mall*​

*REGULAR CAST*

*MATSUKI NANAMI*






Nanami is a fairly average sophomore, but really enjoys the Drama Club. Perhaps she might get better grades if she put as much effort into that as she does acting. Along with the Drama Club, she also performs as a magician's assistant to Iwahara Kenji, a senior classman she has had a crush on for some time, but has never said anything about. She has told her best friends, Risa (Seito Risa) and Seiko (Iita Seiko) of course and though she might believe she's keeping it secret, a lot of other people suspect. She has learned a lot of stage magic tricks and tends to show off some when she's at a loss for words and to cover nervousness. Although she may seem to be fairly outgoing, she's actually somewhat shy when she doesn't have a specific role to perform. She has a tendency to prefer supporting roles rather than lead and often downplays her abilities. She has tried more than a few times to get close to Kenji-san during rehearsals with sometimes comedic results. Kenji never seems to notice though, and just encourages her to try again when a trick is botched.

Her parents are fairly well off, running a popular and somewhat expensive night club (Pulse of Rappongi). They have high ambitions for Nanami, so they kind of push her into the more cultural activities that they didn't have as much exposure to growing up. Her older brother Tashiro rebelled against them and has become somewhat of a street thug, her parents have really spoken with him in a few years and she only sees him at school on occasion. Her younger sister Miho used to follow her around all the time, but fortunately has grown out of that. Miho-chan is a much better student though, and her family hopes she'll become a doctor someday.

*Seito Risa*






Risa is quite the athlete.  She participates in High School Sports and in the family Dojo as a martial artist.  She is quite the opposite of Nanami in almost everything.  She's stubborn, she's calm, but when hot headed she will often go into a rage.  Usually when she feels cornered and threatened and there is no way out. She likes the Tokyo Swallows and frequents the Hot Topik at the local Tokyo Mall.  She dresses down and rather not be all "dolled" up.  What's strange is that she has a transvestite as a gym teacher.  Her sister, Remi, is studying to be a fashion designer (who also harbors a deap dark secret).  Her other best friend, Seiko, is a cheerleader.

*KURO KAZUO*






 Kuro Kazuo, a boy who's had to suffer though so much in his short life. Kuro originally lived in a city, close to the capital with his mother and father. His earliest memories are nice, his father teaching him Kendo, his mother making nice box lunches. Well soon after Suzume was born, his life took a turn for the worst. His father picked up drinking for some reason, and his life became a living hell.

His father began beating his mother for imagined misdeeds, Kuro tended to try to pick up for her and usually got beaten with a bokken, an inch from death. Suzume was usually locked in a closet as a form of punishment, as well as Kuro on occasion. This continued for some time until a stranger noticed the sign's of beatings on Kuro and Suzume's mother. Soon after child services came for the children, though his parents remained together.

Kuro and his sister were to be separated until their Aunt Ayume who lived in Tokyo, took custody of them both. They lived with her for awhile, though the past never seemed to escape Kuro. He constantly was in trouble at school or somewhere in the neighborhood. Fearing she couldn't keep Kuro on the straight and narrow, she sent him to live with her boyfriend Hiroshi.

Hiroshi isn't a bad guy, he has a decent job and even has a somewhat nice apartment. Though Hiroshi feared this was going to be hard to keep Kuro on the narrow, the arrangement has proven beneficial. Kuro tends to cook for them both, as Hiroshi doesn't have any skill at all when it comes to the kitchen or anything domestic for that matter. This leads to Kuro having more freedom as well, as Hiroshi has long hours at the office. They both go and visit Aunt Ayame and Suzume quite often, 2-3 times a week to have diner with them or just visit.

**SCHOOL LIFE**
School life for Kuro is another matter entirely. When he first moved to Tokyo he had a hard time being an outsider. He also was from the wrong side of the tracks, perceived as a trouble maker. He was quite a loner until one day he was visiting the office for imagined misdeeds in Mr. Taosi-sensai's class, when he meet Maru. Maru was in the office for causing some prank or another. The two hit it off, and have been good friends since.

In other notes on his school life, the Kendo club has been trying to recruit for some time. Kuro has several trophies from Kendo tournaments in the past few years he attended. He hasn't affiliated with that school club, and instead is in the Extreme Skaters club with Maru though Kuro doesn't even own a skateboard.

As well Kuro has a fascination with Archaeology and ancient history, and is good friends with the schools History teacher Yoji-sensai.

Kuro also knows a few street toughs/gambling dens, and has a pretty good street-sense. He met Tashiro - Nanami's brother - awhile back when Tashiro beat a few goons senseless for some reason. Kuro was in the neighborhood gambling. Kuro isn't on either good or bad terms with Tashiro, but they do know each other. Basically Kuro saw the fight, and didn't report it to authorities.(Kuro seeing Tashiro's fighting prowess has a good and some would say healthy respect for him.)

**THINGS HE MUST PROTECT**
Kuro sees himself as the protector for his little sister Suzume (14). To the point of hurting people to protect her. This has lead to a few of his fist fights.  As well Kuro has a soft spot for anyone in trouble. To the point of going and hurting people to make it all stop. This is where most of the trouble he causes comes from.

**Enemies**
Kuro's worst enemy(Nemesis) is one of his school teachers Mr. Taosi-sensai, I want this Nemesis to replaced with a cooler/deadly enemy in Atlantis. Like a Supervillain. It would make a nice comparison when he gets back. Like what life throws at you isn't that big a deal. The reason he's his enemy is that Kuro always ends up late to his class, has his shirt buttons undone or something similar, didn't do his homework.(Kuro being in a rush due to missing the bus, or Hiroshi driving him, or some such.) As well if the teacher gets hit in the back of the head with a paper ball or any other antic Kuro did it.  Yayoi makes fun of Kuro's sister, which makes her his enemy.  Despite this, Yayoi usually does not give him the time of day.


**JUST OUT THERE** I liked this idea, when I was brainstorming

Kuro likes being given thoughtful gifts. In fact he rarely gets anything on his birthday. The only present he tends to get is from his sister, usually a homemade card or something. Though presents are rare, usually everyone forgets his birthday except himself. He doesn't make a big fuss over his birthday, and won't mention it unless asked, though it is important to him. He secretly wants his friends to care, they usually just don't know(As he never mentioned it to them.)

*Reoccuring Characters (Important NPCs)*

*:Iita Seiko*






Iita Seiko is one of the more popular girls in school, though some of the upper echelon of the 'in crowd' looks down on her.  Her grades aren't the best, but she's outgoing, friendly and beautiful, all of which works well in cheerleading.  She isn't proud or has hubris. It is because her parents are simply hard-working people that moved into the city when Seiko was seven, and finally acquiring enough money to open a pet shop after spending the early part of her childhood on a farm where her parents worked as hired help.  Seiko is an only child, which leads to her parents spoiling her too much sometimes, though they aren't rich enough to go too far overboard. 

Seiko is the 3rd part of the group with Matsuki Nanami and Seito Risa.  When they moved, Nanami lived across the streetand was already a friend of Risa, who's mother works in the club owned by Nanami's family.  It was only natural that she became friends with Nanami and Risa and they have maintained that friendship, their differences complementing each other.   She is enthusiastic about Risa's sports career, enjoys watching Nanami's tricks and loves to sing karaoke with them.  Nanami and Risa also attend her pageants, which her mother has pushed since she was very little.  Seiko's singing is good enough for the talent portion though her beauty is her strongest point.  She is currently dating Kyo, and not just he had that famous "swimwear malfunction" at a swimmeet once.

*Iwahara Kenji*






Iwahara Kenji is a senior, a practicing stage magician (Nanami is his assistant) and Nanami's crush, though he seems to be oblivious to that most of the time.  His grades are ok, not spectacular, but quite sufficient for him to graduate.  He spends a lot of time working on the act, looking for new tricks and swimming.  He has a part time job after school at a private gym, and has a swimming pool at his house.  He has been an acquaintance of Matsuki Tashiro for a number of years, though they don't hang out much anymore.  He has a tendency to be quite focused on anything he does, tuning out much of what goes on around him that's unrelated.  This can be helpful when performing on stage, but it does make him hard to figure out, as even the people that are around him often rarely see much other than the very businesslike, focused Kenji.

*Iwahara Aminamaru*




Kuro's best friend is Kenji's little brother, Iwahara Aminamaru. He's one of the few people who have seen him as an equal. They met when Kuro was on a routine visit to the principals office, the were fast friends.

Kuro hangs out at a skater's rink with Maru and the Tokyo Mall. Though he himself has no particular fun skate boarding Maru is an avid skate boarder, and that crowd at the rink doesn't seem to care where Kuro comes from, poor neighborhood or not.

Maru invites Kuro out with him and they usually hang out at a Skater rink, with a few other friends like Yoshi [pictured], and Jei. When Kuro eats out, mostly Kuro goes with Maru. So Maru and Kuro most often visits Tokyo Mall for some shakes and ice cream (and for Maru to ogle the girls.)






*Yayoi*






Yayoi is the typical snob, and the typical girl who's always calling Risa or Nanami freakshows.  She's trying to be better than everyone else. So, she justifies her superiority by putting everyone down in public.  She is also head of the Student Council, and tends to boss the Principal around in public (although the Principal isn't someone to be bossed around with).

*GUEST STARS*

* Isamu *

Isamu likes to steal girls' panties and bras.  He is a disciple of Happosai and some guy named mtbDM.  He believes life will be a lot nicer if there were more bare breasts than covered ones.

* Genji *

Genji is Isamu's father.  He's always trying to keep him out of trouble by forcing his values on his son.  He does this publically by pulling on his ear.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sir Elton (Feb 19, 2007)

*What Happened:*

*Game System Note:*  We used BESM d20.


So, it began in a Japan Mall.  Actually, it's a continuation of a greater story. But thats not important.  _Seiko_, _Risa_, and _Nanami_ were hanging out by the Hot Topic.  They had met Seiko's aunt in the fabric shop before (her aunt tends to dress in all sorts of styles!  That day, she was dressed as a Punk from the mid-eighties!!).  After that, the girls did their pre-arranged time to doll up Risa, and the two of them marched her to Glamour Shots.

When Risa was being very stubborn, *Isamu* bumped into her and tried to manhandle her so he could get her bra.  That didn't work when Risa punched him in the stomach.  Risa then refused to go in to Glamour Shots, even when Seiko promised that she will attract a lot of guys if she got all dolled up.  It was then that *Genji* discovered Isamu and pulling him by the ear Genji dragged his son away from the girls.  Risa then wandered into a curios shop and tried to forget that men were pigs.  The others followed her in and tried to persuade her to have her picture taken.

However, Remi, Risa's sister, had shown up and congradulated her sister.  Risa had defeated her panty raider.  Then Seiko got talking about her swimsuit, and the both of them disappeared to her aunt's clothing shop.  Risa, however, dragged Nanami to the Arcade.

There, Nanami had a bad day with Dance, Dance, Revolution.  And Risa discovered that the new version of Virtua Fighter can customize her opponents.  However, Risa played Tekken Three when she attracted the attentions of _Largo_.  Largo failed to Romance Risa into his heart, so they competed at Dance, Dance, Revolution.  Risa failed miserably while Largo excelled.  _Yayoi_ showed up after that.

Yayoi then told Nanami that her crush got himself a Fundoshi (a Japanese g-string), and then proceeded to tell her that she was a clutz.  Nanami had mixed emotions to this, since she bumped into Kenji and discovered that he bought leopard print Speedos.  Nanami couldn't take being called a clutz, and so cried fountains of water while she retreated to the bathroom.

Risa proceeded to the Virtua Fighter.  She made her opponent like Yayoi and wailed on her.  Nanami came out of the bathroom and played DDR again, this time excelling.  She saw Kenji, and then wailed back to the bathroom.  Seiko then pushed Kenji into the bathroom.

A couple of days later, the girls were late for class.  As punishment, they were told to stay out in the hall for twenty minutes.  It was then that a strange student wearing only a sarong appeared.  He fainted in Nanami's arms after saying that he was from the mythical land of Atlantis.  The sarong fell off, and the strange Atlantean boy was naked as a new born babe.  Nanami shut her eyes and called for the teacher; who helped the boy get the proper care.  Nanami, being a prude, couldn't open her eyes and clutched a pail hard enough that it bit into her hands.

Risa led her to the Ladies' Room and cleaned her up.  They encountered Yayoi a second time.  Risa braced herself for another terrible remark, but Yayoi only wanted to powder her nose.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEXT EPISODE: High School life becomes more complicated when an Anthropologist from America shows up.  And who is the strange boy from Atlantis?


----------



## Sir Elton (Feb 20, 2007)

*Bonus Episode: Pool Party and Secret Agents*

The Pool Party​
*System Used:*  BESM d20

Everything began in the morning, with a wide angle shot of a Japanese Suburb.  Nanami had to hurry to get to school.  However, she discovered Tashiro in the living room sleeping in a "I'm with Genius" T-Shirt and boxers.  She woke him up and hurried him up the stairs.  Nanami had to eat something for breakfast, and grabbed for the Apple Jacks.  The Apple Jacks had jalopeno peppers in it so they made her mouth burn while she ate them.

She quickly got some milk and chugged it down while Tashiro wondered if she needed Tabasco sauce for that.  Nanami said no and continued drinking milk and wondered why Tashiro put the jalopeno peppers in the Apple Jacks.  Tashiro mentioned that he needed the capsaicin.  Nanami was angry.  She called for her little sister, Miho.  Miho said that she was ready and then she wondered if Tashiro, who was dressed in his uniform, if he was going to school.

Tashiro reported that he was, and offered to take them for a ride.  Nanami was surprised at this, but she and Miho accepted.  What they saw they could not believe their eyes.  A ferrari!  Nanami was suprised, but both she and Miho got in while Tashiro fired her up.  Then a second suprise, the ferrari blasted into the air!

Nanami asked her older brother "how can you do this."  Tashiro then explained that the Intelligence and Analysis Service (the Japanese version of the CIA) had mistakenly hired him as a field agent.  The car was part of his work.  He then also explained that his cover was a high school student, and why he was never seen for days or weeks on end.  He also swore Miho and Nanami to secrecy.

After dropping off Miho, who thought it was REALLY COOL to ride in her brother's ferrari, he flew Nanami to school.  he landed, and everyone's head was turned.  Especially Yayoi's.  Yayoi asked how she got the car; and Nanami explained that it was her brother's.  Yayoi looked like she had a frog in her throat.

Nanami was on time for once for school.  She bumped into Kenji, whom was getting ready for school.  Kenji dropped his speedos, and Nanami was in a daze.  She eventually gave back his pair of speedos and Kenji hurried to class.  Nanami then entered her history class.  Soon after, Kuro [new Regular Cast member] entered, a brooding student.  The teacher introduced Kuro to everyone and then took roll.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the evening, it was Aminamaru's pool birthday party.  Aminamaru is Kenji's brother.  Nanami and Kenji were all set up while everyone socialized.  Even Kuro was there.  Nanami was wearing a  high leg-line maillot*, and Kenji was in his Tuxedo.  Akane, who was wearing a Maillot Torpedo introduced them.  however, the Torpedo swimsuit isn't good for modesty and she had a "wardrobe malfunction" as the straps of her sling torpedo fell to the sides of her breasts.  She was embarrassed and wanted to kick one of her woman friends who talked her into buying the sling torpedo maillot.

After that, the pair began the show.  Kenji used his show to demonstrate the Laws of Physics.  The first thing he did was cause a small mature orange tree to grow from a tiny seed.  Both he and Nanami threw oranges into the crowd, who were awestruck.  Even Kuro was amazed.

Kenji then prepared a metamorphosis trick.  Again, he made it a physical thing.  He chained up Nanami and then put her into a chest.  Chaining Nanami nearly put Kuro into a rage.  Kenji then locked the chest, and then got on top and said the magic words. After a pregnant pause, Nanami appeared unchained.  She then unlocked the chest and opened it while Kenji jumped out in chains.  Nanami unlocked and unchained him and he bowed to the applause.

Kenji then presented problems of Space.  His first trick was with metal rings.  He and Nanami juggled the rings a bit. After getting two of the rings back, he linked them together.  And then he unlinked them.  Nanami was juggling in the background.

Kenji then did a hat trick, another problem with Space.  Nanami scrambled two eggs in the hat, and with a gesture Kenji caused smoke to burst out of the hat.  He raised his hat and turtle doves flew out of his hat.  Again, the audience applauded.

Kenji then had a mirror brought to the front. Nanami chose Kuro to come to the front. Then Kenji hypnotized Kuro perfectly (luckily Kuro rolled a 2 on his Will Save).  Kuro dressed him in a Kimono and have him hold a Katana and look at himself in the mirror.  Then, a mirror Samurai came and cut his image down while the real Kuro stood there.  And with a gesture, Kenji caused smoke to come out of the mirror. The smoke brought Kuro out of his trance and everything was okay.

Everyone clapped for Kuro as he returned to his place.  The show over, everyone applauded both Nanami and Kenji and then the party continued as normal.  Awed by Kenji's talent at magic and illusion.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* If looking at a woman lounging at the beach wearing a high cut one piece is not work safe, then it's not work safe.  But it should be work safe.


----------



## Sir Elton (Feb 26, 2007)

*THE SECRET OF ATLANTIS*

Episode 1.03
The Threat from Lemuria: Part I​
Summary: _A Canadian named Rodney (no relation) joins the NPC cast, Ghostbusters come to Japan, and Yaun-ti invade the High School_
*System Used:* BESM d20.





A late thunderstorm comes to Tokyo off the continent.  As the hubaloo about an Atlantean in a Tokyo Hospital reaches America, a jetliner from Seattle touches down in Tokyo Narita International Airport.  The jetliner is carrying four important men who came to investigate the strange happenings at the High School where Nanami, Risa, and Kuro attend.

However, the storm is happening over a Tokyo neighborhood where Risa lives.  Remi tries to wake her up, but she is already up eating.  Remi is now mad that her swimsuit has been pilfered, the swimsuit she was going to wear for the last day of the summer season at a local water park (it's modest, as Japanese swimsuits go).  Remi of course blames Isamu, but shows off her newest creation: a Victorian type overcoat. Risa doesn't pay it any heed and rollerblades to school.

When she gets to school, she meets Nanami as she is getting out of Tashiro's Ferrari.  They also run into some old friends, a street gang called _the Models_.  The models are a street gang who are bishounen and wear the snazziest clothes.  They terrorize anyone who they deem that are *not normal.*  for example: they beat up anyone who is homosexual and then proceed to steal their self-respect through rape (there are one or two lesbians at the school having their children).  Risa had beaten them up once before, as they were terrorizing her rival's girlfriend.

The models proceed to tell Nanami to give up her lunch money or give them her panties.  They were actually bucking for a fight with Risa.  However, Risa managed to get Nanami inside before anything terrible had happened (Nanami actually screamed for Security and the Models dispersed).  However, it isn't a good day to start out with.  Suzume, Kuro's sister, was crying because Yayoi managed to goad Tashiro into taking her to the Homecoming Dance. She was all smug about it when she told Nanami that Tashiro was taking her to the Dance, as if she was channeling the snobbiest stereotype in any High School.

The action turned to Geometry Class, taught by Mr. Taosi-Sensei.  Mr. Taosi-Sensei is a man who seems to be a nerd from Yomi (Hell).  He has bucked teeth, lazy eyes, and talks like a used car salesman.  As Taosi-Sensei was taking roll (and banishing Kuro outside) the Ghostbusters: Peter Venkman and Egon Spangler show up.  Also some guy named Rodney (who believes in Technology and his own genius) also shows up (Ray Stanz was checking the perimeter of the high school).  The pair of Ghostbusters were checking for hyper-dimensional anomales in the school.  They discover that Nanami was with the Atlantean boy when he showed up, and wanted to do some tests.  After about fifteen minutes the men leave to investigate some other part of the school.

Then Taosi resumed class.  They completed a unit on pentagons, and Nanami, Kuro, and Risa were to show their work. Nanami couldn't show her work, she got a royal "F."  Kuro did, and it was good enough for an "A," but for some inexplicable reason, got a "C."  Risa got an "A."  So, they returned to their seats and Sensei started talking about Triangles.  Kuro got a note passed to him by Hikaru showing a crude drawing of Taosi getting it on with a triangle.  Kuro then threw an airplane and was finally singled out.

He was kicked out of class and drummed to the Principal's office.

Gym Class was very different.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


​
[Despite the picture, Gym was held inside]

Sensai Yamiko was the Sensei.  A physical education teacher.  She also happens to be a he, and yes, he had to dress up as a girl to get the job.  Including the usual uniform which included running briefs/bun huggers.  So, she got everyone running around in the gym.

Before that happened, Hikaru, who is Risa's Rival, managed to ask Risa to go to the Dance with him.  She said yes, and nearly gave everyone a heart attack.  So, Risa started running with Akane, who was also a nerdy type.  A couple of minutes into the run, the pool doors suddenly opened, and a terrible fog entered the gym blinding everyone.  Kuro thought it was a great prank that Aminamaru cooked up.  However, out of the swimming pool room came four mighty Yaun-ti.  The Yaun-ti announced that they were from Lemuria and they were looking for Jason, the Prince of Atlantis.  They also declared everyone to be prisoners of Lemuria.  One of them even fired a beam from his trident which caused a small part of the bleachers to explode.

Just when Kuro blamed the trick on the four Americans (Peter Venkman, Egon Spangler, Ray Stanz, and Rodney), Egon and Peter showed up wearing their proton beam throwers, along with Rodney.  Also, the Yaun-ti's comander had also shown up, a Yaun-ti Abomination.  The two Americans fired their weapons and the Yaun-ti took prisoners: Hikaru, Seiko, Akane, and Aminamaru.

They then retreated into the pool.  But before they could, Risa managed to save Seiko from the Yaun-ti that captured her.  The other three, however, were not so fortunate.  The Yuan-ti managed to escape with prisoners by jumping into the pool.  Then the gateway between their dimension and this one closed.  Even before Risa jumped in and tried to follow them.

Kuro was angry, and enraged.  They took his best friend.  And he couldn't do nothing about it.  He took out his frustrations on Rodney, who explained to him in a most condescending way that the Yaun-ti came from another dimension of Space and Time. Kuro was angry why they couldn't follow them now, but Rodney yelled back that it will take a week to prepare an expedition to save his friends.

Kenji was also determined to go.  But in the excitement, Nanami had managed to latch onto him like a remora latches onto a whale or a shark.  Kenji told her to let go quite firmly, and announced he wanted to go save his brother.  Nanami was quite hurt, and decided to submit herself for testing, after being in contact with the Prince of Atlantis.

During the testing, it was found that Nanami carried a lot of PPE (Potential Psychic Energy) or qi in her body.  Most of it was latent.  They did tests on Risa, and found that most of her qi is concentrated in her legs and her other body muscles.  Then Rodney spent the rest of the time trying to convince them to go to Atlantis.  After the day was out, Kenji decided to take Nanami to the dance, because he feels that it may be his last dance.  Kuro, however, called him a royal coward.  Saying that if he were captured, Aminamaru would have jumped immediately in to save him.  Kenji then said that Kuro aught to find a date to take to the dance, because it might be the only High School dance he'd ever experience.  Kuro outright refused.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The last of the epsiode took place in Nanami's house.  Risa had called her mom while Nanami tried to explain that she might be gone for a long time, while Tashiro had gotten into a fight with Kuro over Suzume and Yayoi.  Risa had yelled something about Remi's swimsuit and then got out the back porch.  Nanami then got a call from Kenji asking her to Homecoming.  Nanami then missed her will save vs. Kenji.  And she excitedly said that she'd be attending!

Soon after, Tashiro got a call from work and had to rush to work. Their mother saw him get into his Ferrari and drive off.  She then dropped off dinner.  She then hugged Nanami and told her not to leave her.  Nanami then broke the news of her date with Kenji.


----------



## Sir Elton (Mar 5, 2007)

*The Call of Atlantis*​
*Note:* I'm going to give the summaries of Episodes 3 and 4.
*Game System Used:* BESM d20






*EPISODE 1.03*​*The Threat from Lemuria: Part II*

_Summary:_ Risa and Nanami travels to Seito Risa's Dojo to speak with her master, Sensei Togawa.


In the afternoon since the attacks by the Yuan-ti* and their testing; Nanami and Risa make their way to Risa's dojo.  On the way there, they meet the leader of the Models, who decided to wait patiently for them.  They only want to even the score.  However, nothing came of the encounter (the last encounter happened when we were gaming using the _Rolemaster_ system).

Upon reaching the Dojo, the two friends shared their feelings about what happened and grew closer.  They then ascended the steps and met with Sensei Chodokade.  Risa requested to meet with Sensei Togawa.  Chodokade asked them to wait.  After a period of time, Chodokade returned and told them to meet Togawa Sensei in the garden.




The garden was a wonderful site, small, but wonderful.  With a small pond, an island, and a path to the island, the garden's beauty makes it easy to meditate.  The girls meet Togowa Sensei in the garden waiting for them.  Togawa Sensei meets them and begins to marvel, in a small way, at what the girls were telling him.

Reporter's Note: _There is more to the Episode than this.  I'll give more details tomorrow morning after I wake up. 
* Denotes use of an ICONIC MONSTER._


----------

